# Really. I MEAN it!



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

I've decided that I'm not starting on ANY MORE projects until I finish a quilt I promised my cousin TWO YEARS ago... It is a flannel rag quilt made from her DD's baby blankets. I just finished cutting squares. Now on to the batting so I can make the "sandwiches." 

-Joy


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Good Luck...... 

:nana:

Angie


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

I'll need it...for sure! Good news is that it is a rag quilt, so it should go faster...right?

-Joy


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

I wish you luck! You are a strong woman and you can do it! You will feel so virtuous after you have finally finished that quilt! (((((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))))))))


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

2 squares done...43 to go... I thought maybe if I put the goal in writing here, in a public forum, that it might help me hold myself accountable... We shall see!

-Joy


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I think rag quilts are harder, myself. Same process, attach the top to the back with batting in between and attach blocks to each other. 
But when the whole thing is done, then the real work begins. All that _snipping_!


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

My mom bought me some of the spring-loaded scissors for Christmas last year. I specifically requested them...for this quilt! I know it will be tedious, but I can do the snipping while sitting in the car, or watching TV, or at the park while the kids play, or something. (At least, that's the tentative plan...)


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

pics please...
maybe if you have to post a pic it will help you
get er done
good luck with the projects you have going


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

That's not a bad idea... I have six whole blocks sewn together, but they are the easy blocks... About 16 of the 45 blocks have an applique that I have pieced, but not sewn on the background yet. I think a picture is a good idea! When I get home this evening, I'll take do it.

-Joy


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

Here's a few pictures.










This is a close-up of the raw-edge applique block. I paper pieced the halves of the heart.










This is the first 2 rows of the quilt. You can see some green/blue/yellow peeking through from the backing fabric. A few of the baby blankets were green, so I used those & some green/blue flannel I already had to make the back. I think the green/blue peeking through on the ragged edges will make some nice relief from all the pink.

Joy


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That's really cute, and looks cuddly.

Angie


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

i love it can't wait to see it all done
some little girl will be very happy and snuggly warm


----------



## seastar311 (Apr 11, 2008)

That quilt will be lovely! Keep at it!


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

Update: I just finished sewing the quilt together!! All I have to do now is run a seam around the outside edge & snip all the seam allowance to "rag" the quilt. I'm shooting for next week b/c that is Kylie's birthday, and I'd love to get it in the mail to her by then. We shall see... I may take it with me tomorrow when we drive to Knoxville (about an hour) & see if I can't get some done in the van while we drive. 

I'll post pictures this weekend.

-Joy


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Awww!! Dat's adorbubble! Makes me want to rub it on my cheek.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Oh that's going to be really cute! If you don't have the special scissors to clip it, enlist your hubby's help or your hands are just gonna die! Please post a picture when it's done, the ruffly edges are so cool to see!


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

I started snipping during the drive to the TN Valley Fair this evening, and have about 1/3 of it done. I'm going to have to rest my hand until tomorrow, and that was even with the Fiskars spring-loaded scissors! I do have to say, without trying to sound overly proud of myself, that I'm really pleased with the way the green & pink "work" together, and I'm so tickled to see this whole project come together. When I'm done snipping, I'm going to stop at a laundromat on my way home from school one evening & wash it there so that my washing machine doesn't have a stroke... <grin>

-Joy


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm really liking it Joy. and that laundrymat rather than the home machine sounds like a smart decision.

Angie


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

Here's pictures of the finished quilt. All that has to be done is wash it Monday, and I can mail it Tuesday or Wednesday, in time for her birthday at the end of the month!

Here's the front:










And the back:


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Too cute!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

REally nice!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

It's darling, and will be even cuter after you wash it! I love the "K" in the center.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I really like that, and Yes by all means take it to the laundrymat to wash it,"just ask DH":flame: he had to fix my washing machine last year, well I thought I could wash them at home,:nono: No Way, but we live and learn, now I take them to the laundrymat. Don't you love those snippers? I couldn't clip one w/out mine.
You did a great job, it looks sooooo soft and cozy!:goodjob:
bopeep


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

Yes, the spring-loaded scissors were very nice, and even with them, snipping was still a job. That said, it is amazing the amount of work you can get done while sitting in the passenger seat on road trips... 

I e-mailed the pictures of it to my cousin, and her daughter immediately recognized the "K" in the middle. Both are very pleased. She's going to box up DD#2's blankets & send them next. DD#2's are purple, and are fewer in number, so I get to be creative again! Of course, I'll try not to take 2 years this time... <grin>

-Joy


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

that is so cute
you did an awesome job
and ,,,I have an idea,with pics,(LOL)
my grand daughter Karley would love that.
you did good, :cowboy: my hats off to ya


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

that is so pretty. you must feel great getting it done... super job... 
I really like the way it looks. I guess I'll have to find a book on how to do rag quilts...


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

Pets, don't spend the $$ on a book. The web is full of resources. Just search "rag quilts" and see what comes up! 

-Joy


----------

